# A Fantasy of mine...



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

To pitch my tent @ about 9500 feet in about October and live in it until May or so, trap and live on the mountain throughout the winter, it would be the ulltimate challenge, no saftey nets, maybe a cell phone.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Do it...

:lol: 

I wouldn't mind trying something like that. I would have to learn more survival techniques first though. Interesting thought, HOGAN.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Two tents, one for supplies, wood canned foods, etc, basics, the other for living in, when I get older I think I will try it.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldnt mind trying that at about 95 feet. You know next to a Malibu ocean or something. It might get to about 50 at night, but I would take a warm sleeping bag.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> To pitch my tent @ about 9500 feet in about October and live in it until May or so, trap and live on the mountain throughout the winter.


Before anybody agrees to one of Hogan's living-on-the-edge adventures, read this post from the old DWR forum? :wink:



HOGAN said:


> Post by HOGAN on Thu Jul 19, 2007 8:03 am
> 
> Mace or pepper spray
> I just shot myself in the eye's with one of these sustances. It is highly effective, but only when it gets in the eye. If I spray it on my skin, it does nothing or if i breathe it nothing. But when it got in my eye it hurt, real bad. I was running into walls bad.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :lol: Be carefull you could shoot your eye out........................ :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Petersen said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > To pitch my tent @ about 9500 feet in about October and live in it until May or so, trap and live on the mountain throughout the winter.
> ...


 :lol: Glad you dug that up Petersen, man that was a while ago. I wish I still had the picture to go with the story. :lol:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hogan,
Pick up a copy of "One Mans Wilderness". Great story. He was in a cabin with good stove and a friend flying in supplies frequently. Not for _this _ol man. Too many cold nights in tents and breaking horses thru snow in the mountains have cured this ex-romantic.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks stillhunter. I will do that.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Pete, let's not forget about this one either:



HOGAN said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


 :shock:

If we're gonna be digging up old posts by HOGAN, I think that one has to be mentioned. :lol:

HOGAN, I found that to be hilarious by the way. Maybe you could bring some Powerbait along on your winter survival outing just in case you get low on real food. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What the hell?? Hogan, you better not start eating the cover off a softball or something at one of the games this year.... :lol: Instead of orange slices, we'll just have orange power bait.

I do agree, warm clothes, some food, wood, etc would be awesome to take up and live out the winter on.... heck, if you shot a deer or whatever late season, that could get you through for quite a while I'd imagine.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

"My side of the Mountain" is a good one too.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> "My side of the Mountain" is a good one too.


I read that as a youngster, that was a good one.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> > "My side of the Mountain" is a good one too.
> ...


This was before he actually ate the entire book for $10 cash and a starwars action figure!

I love you hogan! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't all the animals head down hill during that time, or hibernate? Plus that would have to be one hell of a tent to withstand 6' of snow.  But I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Grouse go uphill..........


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds to me like a great reason to buy the Fox Fire books. They tell you how to make things that now a days we dont commonly know how to make (like a chimney, tan a hide, edible plants, etc) My dad has these books and from what I remember they are all things that mountain men knew how to do.


I'v always wanted to go to southern Utah and carve a home out of a sand stone cliff face...... off away from everyone else.


----------

